# Ever Seen One of These Up Close?



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Not me until this evening when I got home from work. I've heard about them, seen pictures in very few places and they are even more beautiful up close and in person. Each jar contains 25 Cohiba Siglo VI's. The jars have their own humidification device built into the lid. Being the sucker I am for Cohiba's and just love the Siglo VI, I just couldn't resist.

I decided to snap a few pictures and upload for you guys to check out.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very Very Sexy!!!!

<<<<<truly envious!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Those are nice jars, but did they come with cigars????

Pics please...hmmmmm :hmm:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

you only got four? lol.....very cool


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome, just awesome. And the answer is not yet. :bounce:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Those are nice jars, but did they come with cigars????
> 
> Pics please...hmmmmm :hmm:


LOL. Yes there are 25 Siglo Vi's inside each jar. I didn't think to take a picture of the cigars inside as there isn't much to see with 25 Siglo's standing straight up. I'll pull one of the jars back out later tonight or tomorrow and see if I can get a good close up shot of the cigars sitting inside and the humidification device in the lid.

You didn't really think I'd buy the jars without the cigars did you?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I found some of those the other day while taking out the trash at the office, there were about 20 of them in our dumpster...just sitting there...with my name on them..._NOT! :rofl:_

David, those are a beauty! :smoke:

Congrats! (On letting your _better judgement_ win...by allowing you to purchase them!)

Enjoyeth! :dude:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

If you ever feel like unloading one of those, empty or not, I'd help you out. :lol:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Who cares about the cigars.......those are cool jars and your making me jealous. :cheer2:

Nice snagola......:cheeky:


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

David, this does not surprise me from you, amazing pickup my friend. You always talked about getting one, but four?? You're collection keeps getting better by the day, that is something to be proud of in my eyes man! Enjoy! I know you will!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome haul!! Those are spectacular.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

That is a sweet haul, David! Enjoy!!


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

Simply spectacular....makes me drool.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

They are beautiful, but we need to get you onto some non-Cohiba marcas! There's more to Cuba!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, very nice looking. 

I need to get me some more of the Siglo VI for the cooler.

tony


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

David, that is sick. I bet they have "meetings" for this ailment you have.

:cheer2:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

These jars are just beautiful, someday I would like to see your whole collection.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice....I think you just made a lot of BOTL's jealous. Those jars look great.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats David and thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

thats pretty cool man. Ive never tried one but id believe they are good just based on what people have said.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Who cares about the cigars.......


<-This guy!

Awesome haul!!!

Someday. Someday.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Sexy . . . :dr


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. The jars look amazing up close. Def a collectors item for any cigar smoker. The jar will look nice in my new house here in a few years where I plan to have a smoking room with a small walk in humidor.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

No. Never seen one up close, but my addy is in my profile


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, the jars look great!

Just a question .... say if you store them inside a humidor, would you still need to fill up the built-in humidification device?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think those pics are the most beautiful cigar pron I've seen here on Puff!! mg:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, beautiful pickups David. I've been eyeing these jars for a while now but have never pulled the trigger. Maybe I'll start looking seriously again.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

That's like having 4 Porsches in your garage...


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

It's official: I am jealous. One can dream of having one, but four?? Excellent haul.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful David!

I'm afraid those special Jars are yet another slope. Before long you'll be pricing the Partagas branch of the tree jars. If you can find one intact, it will cost a tad more than a nice car.

But you can't smoke a car, can you?

Really nice pick up.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think those pics are the most beautiful cigar pron I've seen here on Puff!! mg:


:tpd: -stupid!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> The jar will look nice in my new house here in a few years where I plan to have a smoking room with a small walk in humidor.


Just aroung 1000 sq feet or so...


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

They are wonderous...you truly are blessed.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive never even seen a Siglo VI up close, let alome one of those lol. 

Those look really nice. Wouldnt mind getting my hands one some myself


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Thanks guys. The jars look amazing up close. Def a collectors item for any cigar smoker. The jar will look nice in my new house here in a few years where I plan to have a smoking room with a small walk in humidor.


Very nice now sell off the rest of your non Cubans and get collecting!:thumb:


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd buy just the jar it looks that good


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Worked with a guy in Afghanistan who gifted me one when we were there. He was a contractor, so he bought a box, and was generous enough to share one with the poor enlisted guy.

It was an awesome smoke during our game of darts... Seriously jealous that you have 4 boxes worth of them...


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Man Those Jars are awesome!! I can only dream of having one of those!! Very Nice Pick-Up!! Thank You for posting so i may look and dream!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

One word.... Sexy.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Let me know if you ever want to sell one of those jars when you empty it.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is incredible.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Beautiful! I wish I had one (or four). To be honest, I thought this thread would be some joke about a nipple...just kidding.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great packaging!Enjoy man


----------

